# [RISOLTO] KDE e gli stili delle applicazioni gtk

## VegetaSSJ5

Ragazzi mentre ricompilavo kde gli indicatori di avanzamento di alcuni programmi (firefox, thunderbird, vlc, gimp ecc... cmq mi sembra di capire che siano quelli scritti con le gtk) anzichÃ¨ essere grigi come questo screenshot erano blu e mi piacevano di piÃ¹. finito di ricompilare kde e riavviato il pc Ã¨ ritornato tutto come prima, cioÃ¨ come la foto qui sotto... qualcuno mi sa dire come si puÃ² cambiare colore a questo indicatore?

http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/2029/screencm8.png

Inoltre pure quando selezionavo il testo all'interno di queste finestre la selezione non era proprio blu acceso com'Ã¨ ora, ma era un po' piÃ¹ sbiadito (lo stesso blu dell'indicatore), e ugualmente mi piaceva di piÃ¹ com'era prima. Qualcuno mi sa dire come si possono cambiare queste impostazioni?!Last edited by VegetaSSJ5 on Fri Dec 01, 2006 2:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

prova ad impostare come tema per le gtk+ Clearlooks

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *Onip wrote:*   

> prova ad impostare come tema per le gtk+ Clearlooks

 

come si fa?

----------

## Onip

x11-themes/gtk-theme-switch, potrebbe fare al tuo caso. 

come tema puoi anche provare

x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *Onip wrote:*   

> x11-themes/gtk-theme-switch, potrebbe fare al tuo caso. 
> 
> come tema puoi anche provare
> 
> x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt

 

mmmm ma devo per forza installare qualcosa per cambiare quelle cose? penso che se mi erano uscite cosÃ¬ "per sbaglio" a causa dell'inconsistenza delle componenti di kde (perchÃ¨ avevo la 3.5.2 e stavo compilando la 3.5.5) penso si possa cambiare in qualche modo evitando di installare programmi aggiuntivi...

cmq ho notato che nella kubuntu nel centro di controllo di kde c'Ã¨ una voce relativa all'impostazione grafica delle applicazioni gtk. perÃ² nel mio centro di controllo non la vedo... come mai?

----------

## Fadry

Per quanto riguarda *Quote:*   

> ho notato che nella kubuntu nel centro di controllo di kde c'Ã¨ una voce relativa all'impostazione grafica delle applicazioni gtk. però nel mio centro di controllo non la vedo... come mai?

 

Devi emergere qualcosa che ora non ricordo....sorry*

Per avere la barrà azzurra in firefox io ti consiglierei il tema Noia o cmq un tema che abbia quella somiglianza di colore che tu cerchi...

Oppure impostati come vuoi lo stile del kde e poi nel pannello di controllo del kde vai a >Aspetto e temi>Gtk style and font>e spunti l'opzione "use my kde style in gtk application".

*Ok,mi sono ricordato il pacchetto:gtk-qt-engine poi fai tutto il resto  :Wink: 

P.S.il pacchetto l'aveva già citato Onip!Last edited by Fadry on Fri Nov 17, 2006 10:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bandreabis

 *Fadry wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda *Quote:*   ho notato che nella kubuntu nel centro di controllo di kde c'Ã¨ una voce relativa all'impostazione grafica delle applicazioni gtk. però nel mio centro di controllo non la vedo... come mai? 
> 
> Devi emergere qualcosa che ora non ricordo....sorry
> 
> Invece per avere la barrà azzurra in firefox io ti consiglierei il tema Noia o cmq un tema che abbia quella somiglianza di colore che tu cerchi...
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt

 

ecco cosa serve, ma non te lo consiglio... a me ha dato problemi con firefox, tipo pagine che tornano in cima da sole..... 

Forse però puoi decidere quali applicazioni posso usare qt e quali no....

Per Firefox, il tema Noia risolve bene, ed è un tema splendido...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *Fadry wrote:*   

> ...nel pannello di controllo del kde vai a >Aspetto e temi>Gtk style and font>e spunti l'opzione "use my kde style in gtk application"....

 

quella voce non ce l'ho nel centro di controllo, per aggiungerla devo installare quel pacchetto che mi avete consigliato quindi?

----------

## X-Drum

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> quella voce non ce l'ho nel centro di controllo, per aggiungerla devo installare quel pacchetto che mi avete consigliato quindi?

 

esattamente

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

installando quel programma e scegliendo come stile "qt" per le applicazioni gtk diciamo che Ã¨ un po' piÃ¹ carino. per installare altri temi come si fa?

----------

## SteelRage

Beh, puoi provare un qualunque tema per KDE; grazie a gtk-engines-qt, lo stile da te scelto verrà applicato (più o meno... siccome non tutto è compatibile -tipo i menu semitrasparenti) anche alle applicazioni GTK. 

In definitiva, il tema/stile devi sceglierlo dal pannello di controllo di KDE... Le sue impostazioni saranno poi propagate alle applicazioni GTK; spero di essermi spiegato  :Wink: 

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

ragazzi riprendo questo thread.

da oggi gli stili delle applicazioni gtk sono tornati quelli di deault nonostante nel centro di controllo di kde sotto la rispettiva voce abbia selezionato l'uso degli stili di kde per le applicazioni gtk. credo che sia dovuto al fatto che ieri ho ricompilato la versione 2.10 delle gtk. suppongo quindi che per risolvere il problema debba ricompilare qualche altro pacchetto... quale?

----------

## misterwine

Prova a ricompilare questo:[/quote]

x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

bene ora funziona bene, grazie!  :Wink: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Metteresti il tag [risolto], per favore?

Ciao.

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Metteresti il tag [risolto], per favore?
> 
> Ciao.

 

l'ho messo, perÃ² se rileggi bene il thread ti accorgi che in realtÃ  non abbiamo risolto la richiesta che ho fatto nella prima domanda, ma l'abbiamo solo "aggirata" applicando alle applicaioni gtk gli stili di kde. a me interessava poter impostare lo stile gtk che si Ã¨ impostato automaticamente per caso in determinate condizioni del sistema, senza dover installare nessun pacchetto (gtk-engines-qt).

----------

